# Eastern or Western arc



## dirtrider (Jul 23, 2011)

My current setup is a 622 and 722 receiver, using WA. I wanted to know if using one of the receivers in our RV. Will work using an EA DISH..

One of our neighbors is using his 722 on the EA, with less hardware in his house.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Both will work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

without local channels for sure


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Some dma's have locals on both arcs.


----------



## dirtrider (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm surprised that the locals would not work, within 200 miles?
My experience with Direct is within 200 miles or so the locals work.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It depends on the market. Many are only one arc or the other now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dirtrider said:


> I'm surprised that the locals would not work, within 200 miles?
> My experience with Direct is within 200 miles or so the locals work.


Try and tell us.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Do a check switch each time you move the receiver to the other arc.


----------

